# Pizza Cutter Micro-Trains Wheels



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

At the last train show I went to, I picked up about a dozen Micro-Trains cars, thinking they were a top-notch manufacturer. One worked, the others had enormous wheel flanges that impacted the ties of my code 55 rail. Most aggravating.
I bought some replacement wheels, and they're doing fine, now.

My question is, are these pizza cutter wheels a thing of the past? Can I buy new Micro-Trains rolling stock without fear, or am I going to have to fix their mistake every time I buy their product?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As I understand it, the wheels on all modern-manufactured cars have smaller more realistic flanges, and will ride well on code 55 rails.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Fire21 said:


> As I understand it, the wheels on all modern-manufactured cars have smaller more realistic flanges, and will ride well on code 55 rails.


Not quite all of them. Bachmann's newest releases still have flanges that, while they don't have issue on most of the rails, still rock and bump over Atlas #5 Code 55 turnouts. :/


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks! I didn't know that! :hah:me


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro Trains wheel types*



Ko Improbable said:


> At the last train show I went to, I picked up about a dozen Micro-Trains cars, thinking they were a top-notch manufacturer. One worked, the others had enormous wheel flanges that impacted the ties of my code 55 rail. Most aggravating.
> I bought some replacement wheels, and they're doing fine, now.
> 
> My question is, are these pizza cutter wheels a thing of the past? Can I buy new Micro-Trains rolling stock without fear, or am I going to have to fix their mistake every time I buy their product?


Ko Improbable;

The wheels on those Micro Trains cars you bought are likely the older ones that had deeper flanges. M/T calls their shallow flange plastic wheels "Low profile wheels." The newest addition to Micro Trains wheel selection is metal wheels. They come with shallow, "low profile" flanges.
I'm guessing that you are using Atlas brand code 55 track. It has oversize spike detail that doesn't play nicely with deep flanged wheels.
The Micro Engineering code 55 track I use will work with deep flange, or shallow flange wheels as it has much smaller spikes. Also any code 80 track will work with the deep flanges. It sounds like you have fixed things with your replacement, shallow flanged wheels. I have used all three varieties of M/t wheels. My favorite type is the metal ones.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

traction fan said:


> Ko Improbable;
> 
> The wheels on those Micro Trains cars you bought are likely the older ones that had deeper flanges. M/T calls their shallow flange plastic wheels "Low profile wheels." The newest addition to Micro Trains wheel selection is metal wheels. They come with shallow, "low profile" flanges.
> I'm guessing that you are using Atlas brand code 55 track. It has oversize spike detail that doesn't play nicely with deep flanged wheels.
> ...


Good to know. I might look into Micro Engineering for the planned major expansion of my layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ko Improbable said:


> Good to know. I might look into Micro Engineering for the planned major expansion of my layout.


I personally prefer MicroEngineering flex track. Trick is, it isn't like other brands. Instead of springing back after being flexed, it stays put. This means it requires a good bit of finagling to get curves right, but it avoids the problems of kinks and misaligned joints. And its appearance is awesome.

The only problem with MicroEngineering is that they don't make a huge variety of turnouts (although their yard ladder system in HO is very intriguing).


----------

